# oil light on but i have pressure and oil



## Msuson (Nov 14, 2008)

I habe a RB20DET motor in a 1995 240sx and my oil light is on and i can't figure out why any thoughts on what the problem is or how to fix it thanks


----------



## SCOUT2 (Nov 14, 2008)

Change the sending unit.


----------



## Msuson (Nov 14, 2008)

How would i go about doing that


----------



## SCOUT2 (Nov 14, 2008)

I am not familiar with that exact motor. Look up and see where the sending unit is on that motor. The sending usually has a single wire attached to the top of a bell shaped sending unit that is threaded into the block(near the oil filter maybe). Remove the old one, pipe tape the new one's threads and install it. Reconnect the wire and see if it's fixed. This is a common problem.


----------

